# Worlds smallest chihuahua



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

World's smallest dog Milly the Chihuahua is 3.8 inches high | Mail Online


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

SO ADORBS !!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

How cute is she...and so alert and active.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Very cute...however, I can't imagine the responsibility! Kudos for her parents. I think I'd be having nightmares every night about losing her. Heck, I do that with my girls.!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Awwww what a tiny little one.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

debrawade10 said:


> Very cute...however, I can't imagine the responsibility! Kudos for her parents. I think I'd be having nightmares every night about losing her. Heck, I do that with my girls.!


I worry about Dottie,knocking her tiny head.No wonder i have grey hairs


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

michele said:


> I worry about Dottie,knocking her tiny head.No wonder i have grey hairs


I just found out that Lily's molera has closed up, that helps some. Lily runs like a lunatic after sisters chasing them, can't tell you how many times she knocks her OWN head into something. When they play, which is 5-6 hrs. A day, they have no regard for watching out after themselves. How big is Dottie now?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwww bless her. Isn't she just adorable. I love the pic of her with the hershey candy bar!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

debrawade10 said:


> I just found out that Lily's molera has closed up, that helps some. Lily runs like a lunatic after sisters chasing them, can't tell you how many times she knocks her OWN head into something. When they play, which is 5-6 hrs. A day, they have no regard for watching out after themselves. How big is Dottie now?


Still 2 lbs,her molera is still open but she never walks slowly she runs into things or falls over:foxes15:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She's a happy little thing Tracy made me smile


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

She's darling... But that is just too tiny I'd be paranoid of everything!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww I saw a video of her on youtube a while back. She's so cute, but so tiny I'd be scared!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

That is mind boggling how tiny she is. Gidget was 3 1/2" when we got her and she was super tiny, so I just cannot imagine being an adult at that size. Milly is absolutely adorable!

ETA...After watching the video she appears larger than what they have measured her at. She also looks larger than 1 lb when in the persons hand and when walking along with them, IMO


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KFox said:


> She's darling... But that is just too tiny I'd be paranoid of everything!!


This is little Milly now. She's about Jade's size. She looks longer in length, but about the same height. They can run for the title before full growth. 






They are absolutely precious this size, but a big responsibility ensuring continual safety.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I believe she just got the title and is 3 yrs old, I think that is what I calculated when I looked at the article. I know some of the other's had been less than 1 yr when they held the title. I honestly think Jade appears to be much smaller than Milly.

ETA...I just looked back and she was born in Dec 2011 so around 2 yrs old. No way is she just 3.8 " in that video and photos, when she was a baby but not now while she is holding the record?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yoshismom said:


> I believe she just got the title and is 3 yrs old, I think that is what I calculated when I looked at the article. I know some of the other's had been less than 1 yr when they held the title. I honestly think Jade appears to be much smaller than Milly.
> 
> ETA...I just looked back and she was born in Dec 2011 so around 2 yrs old. No way is she just 3.8 " in that video and photos, when she was a baby but not now while she is holding the record?


I agree, something just doesn't seem right on the size issue!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is adorable...and so bright...maybe it is just her color that makes her look a bit heavier than little Jade...would be very interesting to see Jade and Milly side by side..either one of them could take the top prize for cuteness :love4::love4:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> That is mind boggling how tiny she is. Gidget was 3 1/2" when we got her and she was super tiny, so I just cannot imagine being an adult at that size. Milly is absolutely adorable!
> 
> ETA...After watching the video she appears larger than what they have measured her at. She also looks larger than 1 lb when in the persons hand and when walking along with them, IMO


Strange i looked at her then at Dottie and thought,Mmm Dottie looks smaller.Not sure if she has hydro as well by the shape of her head


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I believe she just got the title and is 3 yrs old, I think that is what I calculated when I looked at the article. I know some of the other's had been less than 1 yr when they held the title. I honestly think Jade appears to be much smaller than Milly.
> 
> ETA...I just looked back and she was born in Dec 2011 so around 2 yrs old. No way is she just 3.8 " in that video and photos, when she was a baby but not now while she is holding the record?


I've had so many people ask why we never entered Jade for the title. I've yet to see one as an adult smaller than Jade. But I don't like to travel, and once they hold the title, then you have all the publicity stuff. If they all want to come to me, I'd be fine with that. Lol! I would also guess it could get stressful for the pup. Jade does great around everyone, but she gets antsy when people are all around her. I used to take her into Petsmart, but I'd end up spending hours there telling Jade's story. Lol I've had several requests on Facebook that stemmed off of the little hydro baby, Jane, to start Jade a page. I've gotten as far as the title, and a little about her growing up. Hopefully I will have the time to get the page up and running eventually. 

Many of the pictures posted of Milly are as a puppy. You can see the vast difference. You're definitely right, she isn't 3.8 inches currently. The gentleman holding her is a large man, and his hands would cover 3.8 inches. That's one of the reasons I steer from that kind of stuff. Much of it isn't factual. 

However, she's an absolute doll!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

nabi said:


> She is adorable...and so bright...maybe it is just her color that makes her look a bit heavier than little Jade...would be very interesting to see Jade and Milly side by side..either one of them could take the top prize for cuteness :love4::love4:


You're so sweet, Kathleen! Ms. Jade says thank you very much!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Just reread my post and what I meant was...maybe Millys chocolate colouring makes her look heavier than she really is but I still think Miss Jade is smaller.. I have had a terrible day in the -45 c weather..car would not start...my nursing gloves were all frozen together...my BP monitor batteries were so cold it would not work...it took two hrs to get the car going , I didn't turn it off for the whole day...sorry world, I am a major polluter today ! I am home now and am turning on the mattress warmer, making a coffee and going to snuggle up with 2 little love bugs and try to forget this day ever happened !


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I know the Dane that had the record for the tallest last year, Giant George was not the tallest. He took the record from a blind and deaf rescue Dane and they did not correctly measure him but the owner had the money and campaigned to get him in there. There was a lot of controversy on him as when it shows them measuring him they did so up the neck some instead of at the withers where he should have properly measured him. He was my guess from the way they measured would have been around 38" and I know some people that met him that said 38", 38" is pretty average for a male Dane. I had a boy that was 39" and stood on his back legs at 7'. They like to take his photos at different angles to make him look huge. He wasnt even close to the tallest. It was sad that they allowed him to take the title as the deaf and blind dane that held it was a great way to teach people what can happen with poor breeding, etc...

Those videos of Milly just made her look like a average sized tiny Chi. From the way she was sitting in his hand and walking she didnt look much smaller than Gidget and when Gidget was 3 1/2 " tall there was nothing to her she was smaller than a Guinea pig. Now the baby photos of Milly I would say she was def around 3 1/2" and 1lb but not the adult. It does make you wonder, I would love to see the photos of them measuring her to see where they measured.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

nabi said:


> Just reread my post and what I meant was...maybe Millys chocolate colouring makes her look heavier than she really is but I still think Miss Jade is smaller.. I have had a terrible day in the -45 c weather..car would not start...my nursing gloves were all frozen together...my BP monitor batteries were so cold it would not work...it took two hrs to get the car going , I didn't turn it off for the whole day...sorry world, I am a major polluter today ! I am home now and am turning on the mattress warmer, making a coffee and going to snuggle up with 2 little love bugs and try to forget this day ever happened !


She really doesn't look "heavy" to me. She's definitely tiny. She looks like she has a sturdier bone structure than Jade though, and definitely longer in length. The last 3 that held the title looked smaller than Milly. Ducky was itsy bitsy. He weighed 1.4 lbs., and there was nothing to him. Tiniest little doggie I'd ever seen. He passed some time back at around the age of 3, I believe. There was that teeny fawn colored pup, and BooBoo. They were both itsy bitty too. I'd say Milly is about 2.5 lbs, and definitely not 3.8 inches tall. 

I'm so sorry you had such a rough day.  Snuggling with 2 of the prettiest little girls I know will make it all better. xxxxx


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I knew a dog smaller than her. Just over a pound probably, if he weighed the way he should he would maybe have made it to two pounds. He was 7 years old and his name was Tiny Tim. I worked with him at a shelter. He was truly miniscule. Like holding a feather.

I think Jade would make it, I wish you would enter her.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I know the Dane that had the record for the tallest last year, Giant George was not the tallest. He took the record from a blind and deaf rescue Dane and they did not correctly measure him but the owner had the money and campaigned to get him in there. There was a lot of controversy on him as when it shows them measuring him they did so up the neck some instead of at the withers where he should have properly measured him. He was my guess from the way they measured would have been around 38" and I know some people that met him that said 38", 38" is pretty average for a male Dane. I had a boy that was 39" and stood on his back legs at 7'. They like to take his photos at different angles to make him look huge. He wasnt even close to the tallest. It was sad that they allowed him to take the title as the deaf and blind dane that held it was a great way to teach people what can happen with poor breeding, etc...
> 
> Those videos of Milly just made her look like a average sized tiny Chi. From the way she was sitting in his hand and walking she didnt look much smaller than Gidget and when Gidget was 3 1/2 " tall there was nothing to her she was smaller than a Guinea pig. Now the baby photos of Milly I would say she was def around 3 1/2" and 1lb but not the adult. It does make you wonder, I would love to see the photos of them measuring her to see where they measured.


You'd think that it would all be done by the book, but nothing is these days. We've got Chi's that weigh 8 lbs. holding champion titles. All of that stuff is political. That's why I don't bother with any of it. Who you know, and green can get you pretty much what you want. We have puppy mills all over the place that AKC is well aware of. They don't do anything to stop it.

I find most of how serious people take all of the competition stuff kinda funny. You'd think they were winning 5 million dollars. Now that I would definitely travel for. LOL!!!! 

I wouldn't even know where to begin to enter Jade, and I wouldn't put myself through it, nor her. I find it amazing how teensy she is, and so healthy, but I don't care about being in any book, nor the publicity. I would enter local contests if we had any, but there aren't many things like that around here. I can't even find the time to start her Facebook page. Lol I have such an erratic schedule, I'm not sure that I'd do very good at keeping it updated either. 

I agree that Gidget and Milly look similar in size. And I also agree (and know) that at 3.8 inches, that man's hands would basically hide her. But people will fall for anything. If it's written in a book, it has to be true.  Lol 

In the baby pics, yeah, she's probably about that height, but definitely not now. Anyone with any sense can also see that she doesn't weigh 1 lb. 

There was one of the smallest dogs pictured being measured, and the ruler was started at the upper part of the leg. I got a chuckle out of that one too. The pup was itsy bitsy, but not 3 inches, or whatever it was they were claiming. It's all just nonsense. Lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Moonfall said:


> I knew a dog smaller than her. Just over a pound probably, if he weighed the way he should he would maybe have made it to two pounds. He was 7 years old and his name was Tiny Tim. I worked with him at a shelter. He was truly miniscule. Like holding a feather.
> 
> I think Jade would make it, I wish you would enter her.


Thank you!  I enjoy sharing Jade here, along with the other Wees, but honestly, holding any kind of title, or being in a book isn't something I'm interested in. I find Jade's adult size truly amazing; I'm just happy that she's healthy. That's worth more than any title out there. <3


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here me iz wif my human bubby's (my Mama's Grandson) shoe.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

The thing about Jade is her frame is so tiny, I do not think I have ever seen legs as small as hers. I would not ever even guess her at 2 lbs just due to how fine boned she is. So glad she is healthy. It worried me watching Milly walk as she seemed to wobble a bit.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> The thing about Jade is her frame is so tiny, I do not think I have ever seen legs as small as hers. I would not ever even guess her at 2 lbs just due to how fine boned she is. So glad she is healthy. It worried me watching Milly walk as she seemed to wobble a bit.


Imagine how tiny they are in person. Pictures make her legs look thicker. They are like pencils. It's crazy. She is like a little twig. I keep her at 2 lbs. just for good measure. But I have to really watch her intake, or she easily falls below the 2 lb. mark.

Jade walks great. She just doesn't have a lot of stamina. She is truly an amazing little tike. She doesn't investigate much, though. It's like she knows she's itsy bitsy. She doesn't get under your feet, and if the kids are coming in and out she goes in my room and gets in the cave bed. When it's just my mom and I there, which is most of the time, she stays in the living area, but always stays near Chance or Lexie. She plays some, but for the most part she's very calm. 

Thank you!! She wasn't given much hope in her early months. The 2 vets prior to her current vet was sure she had something going on health wise that would pop up in the first year to explain her size. But she proved that all wrong. 

I noticed that about Milly too. She seems to just wobble around. Like she's going somewhere, just not sure where. Lol

Wanted to edit to add:

Jade played a lot as a puppy. Frisky little thing in her younger days. It's very hard to believe, but she is almost 5 years old. So now she's happy just lounging. Lol Her developmental skills were pretty much on track, but her growth pattern was minimal, she is just now getting her adult teeth. She didn't have a full set of milk teeth for a good while. Gia was also slow getting her teeth. She always passed her well checks with flying colors, but the first 2 vets were certain something was going to creep up. When she stepped off of my Grandsons leg, he was sitting on the floor Indian style, and she hurt her leg pretty bad, I was instructed to take her to a specialist. That was the best thing I ever did. He told me, Teresa, other than she's just going to be very teensy, I don't think you have to worry. He's the one that did all of the blood work, and her whole body scan. Everything came back perfect.  I have a full blood panel ran on her once every 8 months or so, always comes back great.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's the one that I got such a chuckle out of. Lol If I measure from the top of Jade's leg to her back like that, I'd get about 2 inches. Haha! 


World's Smallest Dog? - Neatorama


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Holy Moses!!! Look at this one!!! That is one HUGE dog!!!


The Tallest Dog In the World and the Smallest Dog In The World! | Dog Reflections


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes Gibson passed away, he was the tallest for a long time. I had actually spoken with his owner a few times. He was a sweet natured boy.

My vet explained to me about how most of the time the tinies are going to have the health issues but there were some flukes when it was basically just like dwarfism in dogs. A perfectly healthy dog in just a pint size package. Gidget has lost one tooth that we can tell. She still has a mouth full of baby teeth. I am hoping she is not going to have issues with her teeth and have to have them pulled :/ I like to do a full blood panel on mine every so often too, especially Yoshi as he is so poorly bred, it surprises me that his has always come back fine but very thankful for that.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Yes Gibson passed away, he was the tallest for a long time. I had actually spoken with his owner a few times. He was a sweet natured boy.
> 
> My vet explained to me about how most of the time the tinies are going to have the health issues but there were some flukes when it was basically just like dwarfism in dogs. A perfectly healthy dog in just a pint size package. Gidget has lost one tooth that we can tell. She still has a mouth full of baby teeth. I am hoping she is not going to have issues with her teeth and have to have them pulled :/ I like to do a full blood panel on mine every so often too, especially Yoshi as he is so poorly bred, it surprises me that his has always come back fine but very thankful for that.


He looks like a sweet natured boy. <3 So sad that he passed. 

Yeah, I'm guessing that's why there are so few that are super teensy without health issues, and that live a long life. You would think that the ones that are healthy would have deformities of the limbs like human dwarfs. Jade is completely proportionate. I notice a lot of the tinier ones are roach backed. Jade doesn't have that. It's pretty amazing, and I find the healthy teensy tots very interesting. Since it's so uncommon, it just makes you wonder. 

Gidget may lose her baby teeth late. All of mine did. It's pretty common in the breed, and moreso in the tinies. I don't think Gidget will grow much more. She's at the age now where her frame is pretty well complete. She's such a little doll baby!!!

We do blood panels yearly, but I do them more often on Jade. Even though she's 5 years old, I still like the comfort of knowing she's healthy. I think it's a good practice for all dogs to do the panels at their well checks. Better to find things early on if there is a problem. Other than Chance having IBD, all 4 of mine are healthy. Chance hasn't been having any issues with the IBD in quite awhile now. No meds, and I've finally added back in bully sticks. That definitely makes them happy too.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I've mentioned this before on here. Obviously rats are much different than dogs, but I adopted a couple of rats years ago when I worked at a wildlife park (they escaped becoming a raptor's dinner). One of the rats was TINY. He looked like a mouse as a baby. You would be shocked if you saw the pics of him with his litter mates. The animal workers were hesitant to let me adopt him and warned me that it was likely that he wouldn't live very long and if he did that he would have serious health issues. I'm a sucker and took him on anyway. 

Even though be stayed small for a rat as an adult, he was the healthiest little guy! He didn't require any care out of the ordinary. My friend adopted two rats a couple of months later and my runty rat outlived hers and his brother I also adopted. He underwent surgery successfully to remove a non-cancerous tumour and he never had any other health issues until we had to euthanize him at the ripe old age of 3 (usually rats live 2-3 yrs). 

Sometimes the runty ones surprise you! I have a funny video where his siblings are nursing and he comes along and pushes his way through all the other rats to get to a nipple and then when the other rats try to do the same, he won't let go. He was a little fighter! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I would love to see that video Krystal


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Aww, I bet he was a cute little baby. I'd love to see pics and or videos too. 

In the tinier Chi's, they will require different care, especially early on. They don't have much of a sugar reserve, so even a 10 minute play session can cause a hypo attack. They are very fragile, so you either have to keep them confined, or watch them closely. I had an area of my house blocked off with baby gates until mine were about 1 year. They are pretty smart, though. They know to stay out from under foot. You have to really watch their food intake as well. As puppies, many times night feedings are necessary. You can't really fast them if tummy troubles come up either. But overall, once they are older, it's just keeping a close eye on them. They of course don't have the same stamina as a larger Chi, so you just adjust everything accordingly.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I will see if I can find it! I can't imagine caring for a dog smaller than Odie. Haha she gives me enough heart attacks as it is at 5 lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I will see if I can find it! I can't imagine caring for a dog smaller than Odie. Haha she gives me enough heart attacks as it is at 5 lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I totally understand. Lexie was the first dog I ever owned. Since she ended up so small I wanted a playmate, male, just a bit bigger than her. You never know how they'll mature out, but it turned out perfect. I thought Gia might make it to 3.5 lbs, but she never got there. We knew Jade would be teensy, but I honestly thought she'd be a little bigger. I had never seen one her size full grown. I'm still amazed everyday. 

5 lbs. is still such a tiny dog. If I ever were to get another one, which is almost 100% unlikely, I will adopt an adult of a larger size. 8 to 10 lbs. I don't need anymore Grey hair. Lol


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks this dog looks... Wrong? Like dwarfism in humans? I won't call him ugly, but those eyes and ultra-thin fur just doesn't seem right. I know Chi's have funny eyes, but this one takes it to the extreme!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kuzuri said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this dog looks... Wrong? Like dwarfism in humans? I won't call him ugly, but those eyes and ultra-thin fur just doesn't seem right. I know Chi's have funny eyes, but this one takes it to the extreme!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes, I agree, her baby pictures do make her look like breeding gone bad, so to speak. But her current photos, she's pretty much grown into her eyes, and her legs are much longer now. Sometimes it just takes the tinies to catch up with themselves. But I definitely agree that the bug eyed pic is definitely not what you would look for in a Chi. She's much cuter now.


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

TLI said:


> Yes, I agree, her baby pictures do make her look like breeding gone bad, so to speak. But her current photos, she's pretty much grown into her eyes, and her legs are much longer now. Sometimes it just takes the tinies to catch up with themselves. But I definitely agree that the bug eyed pic is definitely not what you would look for in a Chi. She's much cuter now.


You're right, I guess I missed her older pics earlier - I just saw the bug-eyed pic and went "nope. Nopenopenope", haha. She's not too bad now.


----------

